# FS 175 Gallon Oceanic Bowfront Aquarium



## Clayc (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful Oceanic 175 Gallon Bowfront aquarium, stand and top. Also have four of the six glass tops, returns and siphons. Great shape, brand new. 6' long, 30" tall and 18" (bows to almost 24") wide. Tempered glass bottom, drilled in overflows. $1000

you can reach me at 604-803-8029


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

price please


----------

